# Unable to send mail to freebsd mailing lists



## Mormegil (May 16, 2010)

I'm trying to subscribe to a few of the freebsd.org lists.  I'm able to actually subscribe and confirm the subscriptions, but messages to the lists seem to be being rejected.  Messages are being sent through my SMTP server, which is running qmail.

Here is a snippet of my mail log, any thoughts?


```
2010-05-15 22:36:20.794702500 starting delivery 645: msg 589143 to remote freebsd-test@freebsd.org
2010-05-15 22:36:20.796082500 status: local 0/10 remote 1/20
2010-05-15 22:36:21.351650500 delivery 645: deferral: 69.147.83.52_does_not_like_recipient./Remote_host_said:_450_4.7.1_<freebsd-
test@freebsd.org>:_Recipient_address_rejected:_Service_is_unavailable/Giving_up_on_69.147.83.52./
2010-05-15 22:36:21.352184500 status: local 0/10 remote 0/20
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 16, 2010)

You're getting a temporary error (4xx), which means 'try again later'. Google 'greylisting'.


----------



## Mormegil (May 18, 2010)

Thanks. I thought as much, but my messages didn't go through for a long time and I thought something was up.  False alarm after all.


----------

